# Badegäste



## Steffen90 (12. Juni 2006)

hallo.
gestern war ich wieder schön angeln.
bis halb 4 nachmittags tat sich nichts. dann hörte ich ein ein lautes platsch
und wurde aus den schönsten träumen gerissen! um mich rum lauter Badegäste!!!|gr: |uhoh: :v  seitdem im Nachbarort der See eingezaunt ist kommen sie jetzt alle bei uns an die Teiche. :v  
und heute war es noch schlimmer.
hat einer auch so ein Problem?? was kann ich man tun um die Badegäste fernzuhalten?? auf den hinweis, das sie hier nicht baden dürfen, lachen sie nur! und der Vorstand vom Angelverein unternimmt auch nichts!


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Badegäste*

ich hatte das Problem auch mal an ner Kieskulle, da sind im Sommer hunterte von der Sorte.
Ich hab als erstes den Hund von einem Bekannten mitgenommen.
Dann hab ich die Polizei gerufen, da diese letzten Sommer nix mehr getan hat geh ich da nur noch angeln wenn das nicht so warm ist.


----------



## Student (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Badegäste*

Hi!

Wir haben das selbe Problem. Massenhaft Badegäste, zudem viele Griller und mittlerweile selbst Taucher und sogar Windsurfer. Sprich man kann es total vergessen...

Das Problem ist, dass seit einigen Jahren eine Pachtgemeinschaft besteht und da nicht nur der Angelverein drin ist. Okay, wir haben noch 2 Seen, aber die sind voller Kraut.

Mfg

Student


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Badegäste*

Wenn es verboten ist, dann ruf doch die Polizei. 
Ist ja immerhin ne Art Hausfriedensbruch...


----------



## Seebaer (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Badegäste*

Wir hatten eine Zeit lang an unseren Vereinsee soviele Wildcamper das an den Zufahrtswegen Schrankn mit Schlösser angebracht wurden.Es ist zwar nervig immer aussteigen - Schranke auf - reinfahren - Schranke wieder zu, aber es nutzte etwas.


----------



## Aali-Barba (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Badegäste*

Bekanntes Problem. Die ganz eifrigen rennen am "Baden Verboten" Schild vorbei, gehen Dir durch die Schnur oder machen Dich wohlmöglich noch an, Du sollst die Ruten aus dem Wasser holen, damit sie sich nicht am Haken verletzen. 

Ich habs inzwischen aufgegeben, zur Ferienzeit zu angeln oder meide die Stellen, wo die baden gehen. Will ja auch nicht als einzelner Angler dort die Spaßbremse geben. Da die Kids auch noch von den Eltern dort hin geschickt werden, oder die selber mit dabei sind, ist man nahezu machtlos bei solch einem Wetter, sonst hat man eh keinen Spaß an der Sache, sondern alle 5 Minuten mit dem nächsten Palaver. 

Ich beuge mich daher dem Ignorantentum und suche mir Alternativen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Badegäste*

Mal mit einem Schild und ein wenig Bockshorn versuchen: :m 
(Nilkrodkodile, Alligatoren, Tropische Wasserschlangen, große Welse und Hechte ab 1,50m, alles nicht schlecht ...)


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Badegäste*



			
				Steffen90 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo.
> gestern war ich wieder schön angeln.
> bis halb 4 nachmittags tat sich nichts. dann hörte ich ein ein lautes platsch
> und wurde aus den schönsten träumen gerissen! um mich rum lauter Badegäste!!!|gr: |uhoh: :v  seitdem im Nachbarort der See eingezaunt ist kommen sie jetzt alle bei uns an die Teiche. :v
> ...



Bist du denn sicher,dass die dort nicht Baden dürfen ?

Und wenn es sich tatsächlich,wie bei einigen Antworten anzunehmen, um Privatgrund handelt UND dort andere Leute als die Pächter/Eigentümer nichts zu suchen haben, UND wenn dieses ausreichend deutlich (Schilder/Zäune etc) gemacht wurde,ja dann, dann solltet ihr unbedingt euer Wiesen und Rasenflächen ordentlich pflegen und düngen

 ....und zwar mit Eisendünger #h

Und evtl. mit Schildern noch drauf hinweisen (A4 Blätter einlaminieren und anne Zäune tackern).
Evtl. genügt auch das Ausbringen von Schildern,welche auf eine solche Behandlung des Rasens hinweisen.

Uli


----------



## Garfield0815 (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Badegäste*

Hatten wir auch, das Problem.
Das Gewässer ist eingezäunt, doch das störte niemanden.
Stacheldraht, sauber gespannt, ist ja auch nicht wirklich ein ernstes Hindernis.
Er wurde einfach hochgebunden, oder was noch schlimmer war, einfach zerschnitten.
Ruhe gab es erst, nachdem angefangen wurde rund um den See Brombeersträucher zu pflanzen und zwar so, daß nach und nach eine dichte Brombeerhecke entstand.
Wir müßen zwar auch aussteigen um ein Tor zu öffnen und wieder zu schließen, aber die Badegäste haben um 99 % abgenommen. (irgendwelche Ignoranten schaffen es immer wieder mal, zu vergessen, das Tor wieder zu schließen. #q #q Ist ja auch soviel Arbeit |gr: )
Rund um  den 18 ha großen See stehen außerdem Schilder mit dem Hinweiß daß das Baden verboten ist und daß es sich um Privatgelände handelt.


----------



## Student (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Badegäste*



			
				Garfield0815 schrieb:
			
		

> (irgendwelche Ignoranten schaffen es immer wieder mal, zu vergessen, das Tor wieder zu schließen. #q #q Ist ja auch soviel Arbeit |gr: )



Ich hab letztens eine Horde Griller und dummdreister Spaziergänger eingeschlossen...beim Eingang mit Schranke steht ein großes Schild, dass sie um 21 Uhr geschlossen wird.

Mit dem Wobblern war ich kurz nach 21 Uhr fertig und im Sinne von "der letzte macht das Licht aus" hab ich unser Pachtgewässer natürlich abgesperrt.

Mfg

Student

PS. Es gibt natürlich noch einen zweiten Ausgang, aber der ist mit etwas Umweg verbunden...


----------



## Steffen90 (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Badegäste*



			
				Ulrich Horst schrieb:
			
		

> Bist du denn sicher,dass die dort nicht Baden dürfen ?
> 
> Und wenn es sich tatsächlich,wie bei einigen Antworten anzunehmen, um Privatgrund handelt UND dort andere Leute als die Pächter/Eigentümer nichts zu suchen haben, UND wenn dieses ausreichend deutlich (Schilder/Zäune etc) gemacht wurde,ja dann, dann solltet ihr unbedingt euer Wiesen und Rasenflächen ordentlich pflegen und düngen
> 
> ...


ja, die dürfen dort nicht baden!!
Schilder stellt niemand auf, weil sich niemand dafür zuständig fühlt und von nem Rasen der sogar gemäht ist können wir nur traumen!
es steht nur ein einziges Schild auf dem draufsteht: unbefugten ist der zutritt nicht gestattet.

an einer Einfahrt ist eine Schranke, die anderen sind offen.
und auserdem kommt man von fast überall an die Teiche.
einen Zaun will keiner aufstellen! ist angeblich zu teuer und macht zuviel arbeit! inzwischen entsorgen die Leute ihren Müll auch alte Roller, Stühle, Grille in den Teichen!! und keiner unternimmt was, bis auf 4 Leute von über 130.


----------



## esox_105 (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Badegäste*



> einen Zaun will keiner aufstellen! ist angeblich zu teuer und macht zuviel arbeit!


 
Das stimmt, aber wie wäre es denn mit einer Hecke, z.B. aus Rotdorn :m ?


----------



## Steffen90 (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Badegäste*



			
				esox_105 schrieb:
			
		

> Das stimmt, aber wie wäre es denn mit einer Hecke, z.B. aus Rotdorn :m ?


gute Idee!
aber ich denke die machen daraus sowiso Kleinholz........


----------



## esox_105 (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Badegäste*

Zitat von *esox_105*
_Das stimmt, aber wie wäre es denn mit einer Hecke, z.B. aus Rotdorn :m ?_




			
				Steffen90 schrieb:
			
		

> gute Idee!
> aber ich denke die machen daraus sowiso Kleinholz........


 

Rotdorn wächst eigentlich ziemlich schnell. Wenn die Hecke erst mal eine gewisse Höhe und Dichte erreicht hat, geht an das Zeug niemand mehr freiwillig ran  .

Sollten trotzdem irgendwelche unverbesserlichen mit einer Astschere oder ähnlichem anrücken, ist das eindeutig Sachbeschädigung, und dann ein Fall für die Polizei.


----------



## Garfield0815 (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Badegäste*



			
				Student schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab letztens eine Horde Griller und dummdreister Spaziergänger eingeschlossen...beim Eingang mit Schranke steht ein großes Schild, dass sie um 21 Uhr geschlossen wird.


Geiel, die heben sicher schön geflucht.


----------



## Garfield0815 (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Badegäste*



			
				Steffen90 schrieb:
			
		

> ja, die dürfen dort nicht baden!!
> Schilder stellt niemand auf, weil sich niemand dafür zuständig fühlt und von nem Rasen der sogar gemäht ist können wir nur traumen!
> es steht nur ein einziges Schild auf dem draufsteht: unbefugten ist der zutritt nicht gestattet.


Sag mal,hab ihr keine Gewässerwarte?????
Wenn nein, ganz schnell welche wählen, ausbilden lassen und fertig ist die Laube.
Keiner zuständig ...... schöner Verein.


----------



## Zanderfänger (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Badegäste*



			
				Garfield0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Sag mal,hab ihr keine Gewässerwarte?????
> Wenn nein, ganz schnell welche wählen, ausbilden lassen und fertig ist die Laube.
> Keiner zuständig ...... schöner Verein.


Funzt deren Arbeit diesbezüglich denn "wirklich" in Euerem Verein!? 

Ausbilden lassen in welcher Hinsicht - sich selber Ärger einzuhandeln? #h


----------



## Mr. Lepo (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Badegäste*

Hoi,
bei uns war heute tam tam am Wasser. Polizei und Krankenwagen waren nach ner Keilerei im Einsatz. Darauf hin wurden alle Fahrzeuge die um den See geparkt standen kontrolliert. Wer keinen Parkausweis des Angelvereins hinter der Windschutzscheibe liegen hatte wurde mit einer Knolle bedacht. Nutzen tut das aber auch NIX weil beim nächsten Badewetter wieder alle Abkühlung im See suchen. Ich gehe deshalb wenn es meine Zeit zulässt nur noch abends ans Wasser.

Gruß 
Dietmar


----------



## Steffen90 (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Badegäste*



			
				Garfield0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Sag mal,hab ihr keine Gewässerwarte?????
> Wenn nein, ganz schnell welche wählen, ausbilden lassen und fertig ist die Laube.
> Keiner zuständig ...... schöner Verein.


doch sowas haben wir. kommen villeicht 3mal im Jahr ans wasser....#d 
bis auf einen aber der ist gegen die Badenden auch sogut wie machtlos.


----------



## bennie (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Badegäste*



			
				Mr. Lepo schrieb:
			
		

> Hoi,
> bei uns war heute tam tam am Wasser. Polizei und Krankenwagen waren nach ner Keilerei im Einsatz. Darauf hin wurden alle Fahrzeuge die um den See geparkt standen kontrolliert. Wer keinen Parkausweis des Angelvereins hinter der Windschutzscheibe liegen hatte wurde mit einer Knolle bedacht. Nutzen tut das aber auch NIX weil beim nächsten Badewetter wieder alle Abkühlung im See suchen. Ich gehe deshalb wenn es meine Zeit zulässt nur noch abends ans Wasser.
> 
> Gruß
> Dietmar


 
Die sollen mal öfter kommen... oder einfach abschleppen lassen. Benutzt die Mittl, die euch zur Verfügung stehen. Funzt an einem See von einem Privatverein, an dem ich Sonntag war echt gut.


----------



## Knispel (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Badegäste*

Bevor irgent welche Pflanzaktionen oder sonstiges gestartet wird, sollte man sich den Pachtvertrag durchlesen bzw. wissen was drin steht. Meistens ist nur das Fischereirecht verpachtet und nicht das Gewässer. Hier in Bremen steht klipp und klar drin : Der Badebetrieb hat Vorrang....


----------



## Micky (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Badegäste*

*@ Ulrich Horst:

Eisendünger ??? Nicht schon wieder.....*

*(Hast Du HIER schon mal gepostet - und lernst nix dazu, denn da hab ich HIER schon mal was zu geschrieben)*

Tschuldigung wenn ich Dich dafür für ein "bißchen bescheuert" halte, aber das was Du machst ist ein erneuter Aufruf zu einer VORSÄTZLICHEN Körperverletzung !!!

Sorry, DICKEN DAUMEN NACH UNTEN !!!


----------



## Veit (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Badegäste*

Wo viele Boote und Badegäste einem Ärger bereiten (könnten) angle ich im Sommer nicht oder nur früh morgens.


----------



## charly151 (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Badegäste*

Einfach mal mit dem örtlichen Schäfer sprechen,
ob der nicht mal die Wiesen am Teich abgrasen lassen kann.
Mal sehen wer dann noch sein Handtuch zum hinlegen ausbreitet|supergri |supergri .

Gruß Charly#h


----------



## Steffen90 (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Badegäste*



			
				charly151 schrieb:
			
		

> Einfach mal mit dem örtlichen Schäfer sprechen,
> ob der nicht mal die Wiesen am Teich abgrasen lassen kann.
> Mal sehen wer dann noch sein Handtuch zum hinlegen ausbreitet|supergri |supergri .
> 
> Gruß Charly#h


leider gibt es bei uns keine Wiese!! ist halt ne typische Kiesgrube.


----------



## sundfisher (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Badegäste*

Das tollste war bei uns immer dass die Badegäste in jeder Saison sich über uns Angler beschwerte dass wir die Umgebung verschmutzen würden mit leeren Flaschen und Wurmdosen und ähnlichem. Wenn wir dann mit dem Argument kamen dass es eigentlich erst mit Beginn der Badesaison Verschmutzung am See gäbe und diese komischerweise auch mit Ende der Badesaison wieder abnähme und im übrigen wir als Angler die einzigen wären die den See und die Ufer 2x pro Jahr abgingen und allen Müll beseitigten wurden wir als Monopolverteidiger und Tierquäler bezeichnet die sich eh nur wichtig machen würden.


----------



## Steffen90 (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Badegäste*



			
				sundfisher schrieb:
			
		

> Das tollste war bei uns immer dass die Badegäste in jeder Saison sich über uns Angler beschwerte.........
> .........Tierquäler bezeichnet die sich eh nur wichtig machen würden.


das kenn ich leider nur zu gut!


----------



## punkarpfen (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Badegäste*

Hier läuft das mit den Badegästen etwas drastischer: Es gibt reichlich Aufseher vom Verein, die Badegäste nett aber bestimmend vom Gewässer verweisen. An den Seen stehen mehrere Schilder, wo draufsteht, dass es sich um Privatbesitz handelt und das das Betreten Unbefugter eine Anzeige der Polizei nach sich zieht. Ein Hinweis darauf genügt und die Badegäste verschwinden. Wichtig ist hierbei aber sofort jeden Badegast der auftaucht gleich wegzuschicken. Es gibt hier in der Region einige Badeseen, an die man die Badegäste verweisen kann.


----------



## Steffen90 (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Badegäste*

ich denk ma ich versuche mit dem 1. Vorsitzenden zu reden, wenn ich ihn seh. was meint ihr bringt es was irgendwelche Schilder aufzustellen die z.b. vor irgendwelchen Krankheitserregern warnen??


----------



## Garfield0815 (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Badegäste*

Könnt ihr euren See nicht auch einzäunen?


----------



## Der-Hechter (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Badegäste*



			
				Steffen90 schrieb:
			
		

> ich denk ma ich versuche mit dem 1. Vorsitzenden zu reden, wenn ich ihn seh. was meint ihr bringt es was irgendwelche Schilder aufzustellen die z.b. vor irgendwelchen Krankheitserregern warnen??


krankheitsereger, genau! etwa so::q
http://img220.*ih.us/img220/9408/unbenanntghkopie3xk.jpg


----------



## oknel (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Badegäste*

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erreger


rr


----------



## Hechthunter21 (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Badegäste*

ist bei uns am Baggerloch auch nun ein Thema wenngleich sehr wenige Leute zum Baden/Sonnen 
"Unerlaubterweise" kommen.:g
Auch hier stehen Verbotsschilder  eingezäunt ist auch etc.
Vorgestern noch 2 Pamper´s entsorgt da Vater/Mutter es nicht für nötig halten diese mitzunehmen!|kopfkrat
Dass beste ist jedoch wenn die Hundehalter auflaufen um ihren Lieben eine Abkühlung zukommen zu lassen!
Einige sind zugänglich für Diskussionen andere machen  einen auf denn  Dicken Mann da der Hund so schön bellen kann.:r
"Na ja ich freue mich auf andere Temp.und dann ist gut"


----------



## tokeegecko (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Badegäste*

Das mit den Hunden kenn ich auch. Hol das Stöckchen und immer wieder rein ins Schongebiet, da kann Hund ja so schön Enten und Blesshühner jagen. Die letzte Diskussion mit dem bellenden Hund hat sich dann schnell erledigt, weil mein Frauchen mit meinem Hund dazugekommen ist. 
Ich hab nix gegen Hunde am Wasser, aber Vögel jagen und ins Laichgebiet darf mein Hund nicht!! Und zum Baden nur da hin, wo kein anderer behindert oder gestört wird.


----------



## tapaesser (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Badegäste*

Hatte dieses Jahr auch schon Glück mit den Badegästen.

Privatgrundstück mit 25000 qm Fläche und 4 Teichen im Wald gelegen. Die einzige Zufahrt ist mit einer Schranke versehen, die aber leider oft offen steht.

Zur Storry:
Einige Jugendliche sowie Erwachsene kamen an und ACHTUNG fragten ob sie baden dürften.#6

Ja durften sie, allerdings nur am letzten See, der eh nicht beangelt wird.:m

Abends dann, ich wollte heim stand nur noch ein Auto da. Ich wollte es nicht einschließen. Also hin da und upps, da war doch ein Paar dabei für Anglernachwuchs zu sorgen. Ich habe nur ganz höfflich gefragt wie lange es wohl noch dauert, da ich abschließen will.|supergri|supergri|supergri


was soll ich sagen,  die sind dann ziemlich schnell fertig geworden und gefahren. Ich halte es ab sofort immer so an den Teichen. Baden erlauben und kostenlos Liveshow ansehen.


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Badegäste*

Hallo, ja das was du da machen kannst ist echt mit dem Zuständigen (Pächter-Besitzer) reden also der das badeverbot aufgestellt hat, du als angler hast leider nicht viel zu sagen und bekommst nur blöde antworten oder du ziehst jeden ausm wasser und verteilst schellen*lol*.
Geh am besten abends, nachts oder morgens angeln! anders wirst du nicht zum ruhigen angeln kommen...
Petri Heil 22


----------



## Hansy1966 (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Badegäste*

Hallo

Ich weiß nicht was ihr euch hier die köpfe heiß diskutiert.
wenn euer verein die hausrechte besitzt, schilder aufgestellt sind die auf ein privatgelände hinweisen, es muß noch nicht mal " baden verboten " drauf stehen und das gelände muß als eingezäunt ist, (selbst ein morscher zaun zählt rechtlich als zaun, so wie , durch badegäste, niedergetreteneheckezählt rechlich als geschlossen) so bittet euren vorstand sich der sache mit den badern anzunehmen um die fischereiaufseher und gewässerwarte anzuhalten öfters an diesen gewässern zu kontrollieren und ggf. sofort die polizei zu einzuschalten. solte euer vorstand dem nicht nachkommen für die nächste jahreshauptverhandlung einen antrag zur klärung einreichen und schon müssen sie sich vor der mitgliederversammlung,sofern sich mitglieder einig sind, eine lösung einfallen lassen.

und zu tokeegecko
das du dein hund auch in dem gewässer baden läßt ist in diesem fall auch nicht richtig. 
die anderen hundebesitzer sehen nicht WO du dein hund ins wasser läßt, sie sehen nur DAS du ihn rein läßt! für die anderen ist der see von allen seiten gleich. die machen kein unterschied ob vogelbruttstätte oder laichzone. und das mußt du dir vor augen halten wenn du deinen hund in einem bereich schwimmen läßt, wo DU weißt das er keinem fisch oder vogel stört!


----------



## minipig (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Badegäste*

Am Neckar nimmt das Baden auch immer mehr überhand. Dabei warnen die Gesundheitsämter ausdrücklich davor, weil das Wasser dort zu drei Viertel aus Haushalts- und Industrieabwasser besteht und nicht ausreichend geklärt ist. Man kann sich dort schöne Sachen einfangen: Salmonellen, Magen-Darm-Infektionen, Augen- und Ohrenentzündungen oder fieberhafte Erkrankungen. Das ist ungefähr so gesund, wie aus der Toilettenschüssel zu trinken :v
Stört die Leute aber nicht, die schicken sogar ihre Kinder rein, Hunde sowieso. Man kann nur hoffen, dass sie ordentlich Durchfall kriegen.


----------



## tapaesser (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Badegäste*

@ minipig

Iiiiiiihh bist Du gemein.

Der Durchfall, also ziemlich flüssige Sch.....ße kommt dann doch auch wieder in den Nekar.

Denkst Du auch mal an die Fische?


----------



## Mr. Lepo (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Badegäste*

Hoi @all
Trotz Badeverbot waren gestern wieder Hunderte Leute bei uns am Vereinssee zum Baden, mittags passierte es dann. Aber lest doch mal selber Nun bin ich mal gespannt ob von Seiten der Behörden was passiert damit das Badeverbot durchgesetzt wird. Acht bis zehn Kilometer weiter ist ein See der von der DLRG beaufsichtigt wird, dort wäre es sicherlich nicht tödlich für den Badegast geendet.

Gruß
Dietmar


----------



## NorbertF (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Badegäste*

der hat ja tolle Freunde. 5 Meter nur vom Ufer weg, sein Kumpel sieht dass er Probleme hat aber zieht ihn nicht raus.
Wer solche Freunde hat der braucht echt keine Feinde mehr.


----------



## esox_105 (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Badegäste*



			
				NorbertF schrieb:
			
		

> der hat ja tolle Freunde. 5 Meter nur vom Ufer weg, sein Kumpel sieht dass er Probleme hat aber zieht ihn nicht raus.
> Wer solche Freunde hat der braucht echt keine Feinde mehr.


 

... das mit den Freunden, hat sich ja nun von selbst erledigt.


----------



## zottelthebest (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Badegäste*



Mr. Lepo schrieb:


> Hoi @all
> Trotz Badeverbot waren gestern wieder Hunderte Leute bei uns am Vereinssee zum Baden, mittags passierte es dann. Aber lest doch mal selber Nun bin ich mal gespannt ob von Seiten der Behörden was passiert damit das Badeverbot durchgesetzt wird. Acht bis zehn Kilometer weiter ist ein See der von der DLRG beaufsichtigt wird, dort wäre es sicherlich nicht tödlich für den Badegast geendet.
> 
> Gruß
> Dietmar



bei uns dasselbe, hier ist auch schon vor jahren iener ertrunken. hie ris tnur 2 km weiter ein offizieller badesee, aber da ist nix los. die anderen umliegenden seen sind allerdings voll besetzt. begründung der bader: an dem einen sind di leute zu asozial und die anderen sagen, dass sie lieber hier in ruhe sitzen, obwohl hier mehr los ist als am offiziellen badesee. polizei tut nix, ordnungsamt tut sich auch schwer. traurig. wir angler müssen uns alle alle möglichen bestimmungen halten und die bevölkerung darf verbote einfach so ignorieren. wehe man erwischt einen angler ohne messer, totschläger oder gar rücksetzen eines fisches... nicht mehr nachzuvollziehen


----------



## saibking (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Badegäste*

Von Badegästen selbst bekomme ich nicht viel mit, da ich im Sommer nur frühmorgens gehe. Dafür darf ich dann im Müll vom Vortag rumwaten. Das ist echt unglaublich, was die Asozialen da alles liegen lassen. Ich nehm beim gehen immer zwei volle Müllsäcke mit und es liegt immer noch genug rum #c


----------



## warenandi (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Badegäste*

Ja, das mit den Badegästen kenne ich zu gut. Am schönsten ist es dann noch wenn die mit nem riesen Kalb ankommen was eigentlich ein Hund ist, nicht angeleint, die Angeln fast umhaut, durch die Schnur läuft und ins Wasser springt und der Hundehalter zwei Meter hinter dir steht und noch so dämlich fragt: und, beißen sie. Meistens Einheimische die wissen das 60m weiter eine Stelle ist wo Hund und Mensch rein gehen dürfen.


----------



## phirania (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Badegäste*

Ge nau und das hat sich seit 2006 nicht geändert....:q:q


----------



## Trollwut (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Badegäste*



phirania schrieb:


> Ge nau und das hat sich seit 2006 nicht geändert....:q:q



Doch, es werden immer häufiger Fänge von großen Wallern in der Zeitung abgedruckt. Die schwimmen natürlich auch in jedem See mit mindestens 2,50m Länge und einem Maul in dem ein Elefant problemlos verschwindet. Und noch dazu diese riesigen Reißzähne :m


----------



## Lajos1 (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Badegäste*

Hallo,

ist zwar nicht immer anwendbar, aber im Bayerischen Fischereigesetz in Artikel 77 steht u.a. : "mit Geldbuße (bis 5000.- Euro) kann belegt werden, wer die Fischereiausübung dadurch vereitelt, dass er trotz Abmahnung durch den Berechtigten die Fische verscheucht".
Wäre interessant, ob in den Fischereigesetzten anderer Bundesländer Ähnliches steht.
Ist zumindest eine Hilfe, wenn jemand unmittelbar beim Angler seinen Hund ins Wasser lässt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## warenandi (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Badegäste*

Zu widerlegen das er an den und den Tag die Fische verscheucht hat dürfte doch ein wenig schwer werden. Gesetzlich ist es auch leider so geregelt das man für solche Sachen immer einen zweiten mit zur Anhörung dabei haben muss. Aber, es reicht nicht nur das. Man muss auch beweisen können dass es an dem Hund etc. gelegen hat weswegen die Fische nicht beißen. Vor Gericht dürfte es sehr schwer werden falls der Richter nicht auch ein total bekloppter Angler ist.
Ist leider so hier. Die Gesetze in Deutschland.... Ich erlebe es ja auch ständig auf Arbeit....


----------



## feederbrassen (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Badegäste*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ist zwar nicht immer anwendbar, aber im Bayerischen Fischereigesetz in Artikel 77 steht u.a. : "mit Geldbuße (bis 5000.- Euro) kann belegt werden, wer die Fischereiausübung dadurch vereitelt, dass er trotz Abmahnung durch den Berechtigten die Fische verscheucht".
> 
> ...


|muahah: :vik:


----------



## Schnürlwascher (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Badegäste*

Alles Kinderkram hier.

Bei uns streiten sich inzwischen schon die Badegäste mit den Reitern um die Nutzung des Sees!

http://www.merkur.de/lokales/muench...streit-zwischen-reitern-badenden-5078339.html

Ihr könnt euch denken wie "ungestört" man hier im Sommer noch fischen kann.#q


----------



## yukonjack (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Badegäste*



saibking schrieb:


> Von Badegästen selbst bekomme ich nicht viel mit, da ich im Sommer nur frühmorgens gehe. Dafür darf ich dann im Müll vom Vortag rumwaten. Das ist echt unglaublich, was die Asozialen da alles liegen lassen. Ich nehm beim gehen immer zwei volle Müllsäcke mit und es liegt immer noch genug rum #c



Falsch, den Dreck liegen lassen. Damit schaffst Du nur Platz für neuen Müll. 
 Soll natürlich nicht heissen, dass man nicht eine zufällig vergessene Madendose eines anderen Angelkollegen mit nimmt.


----------



## Polarfuchs (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Badegäste*



yukonjack schrieb:


> Soll natürlich nicht heissen, dass man nicht eine ZUFÄLLIG vergessene Madendose eines anderen Angelkollegen mit nimmt.



#6#6
Der is gut.....- zuuuuuufällig!!!!:vik:

Schau dir hier am Wasser ml an, wer den meisten Dreck produziert...


----------



## CaptainPike (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Badegäste*



warenandi schrieb:


> Zu widerlegen das er an den und den Tag die Fische verscheucht hat dürfte doch ein wenig schwer werden...


 Der Fisch wird vermutlich auch nicht für den Angler aussagen. Evtl kann man ne Wollhandkrabbe überzeugen aber die müsste dann schon nen Chinesisch-Dolmetscher mit vor Gericht bringen. Es ist also weitestgehend aussichtslos #h

Ein guter Trick um den Spot freizubekommen ist übrigens zu erzählen das genau dort vor drei Tagen ne Leiche rausgezogen wurde


----------



## Lajos1 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Badegäste*

Hallo,

na ja, wenn jemand beim Angler seinen Hund ins Wasser lässt wird wohl niemand bezweifeln, dass das die Fische verscheucht.
Der Hundeführer bekommt gesagt (mit dem Hinweis auf Artikel 77) dass er das unterlassen soll (Abmahnung) ist dieser beratungsresistent geht ein Anruf an die Polizei und das wars. Habe ich schon durchexeziert. Es ist natürlich besser, wenn man dafür einen einen Zeugen hat.
Da ich überwiegend Fliegen- und Spinnfischer bin, bin ich allerdings selten davon betroffen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Polarfuchs (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Badegäste*

Mal abgesehen davon, dass meine Trethupe nicht bei Anglern ins Wasser läuft und ich auch kein Problem habe wenn das fremde Hunde an meinen Angelstellen tun (...außer der Angst, das die Töle sich nen Haken einfangen könnte  )

...aber wenn mir direkt einer mit irgendwelchen Artikeln und Abmahnungsdegönse käme anstatt mal vernünftig zu reden könnte ich je nach Tagesfassung auch zickig werden


----------



## Lajos1 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Badegäste*

Hallo Polarfuchs

und Du würdest beim Angeln eine solche Unverschämtheit (wenn jemand seinen Hund direkt bei Dir ins Wasser läßt) kritiklos hinnehmen? Ich nicht und da kann der Hundehalter ruhig zickig werden, das würde mich nicht beeindrucken.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Polarfuchs (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Badegäste*

Mal abgesehen davon, daß ich die meisten Leute schon beeindrucke..  

Nee im Ernst: Einfach mal freundlich drauf hinweisen und nicht direkt mit irgendwelchen Paragraphen kommen und dabei vielleicht noch einen Ton am Leib haben der maximal Staatsorganen zusteht....- so kam das eben nämlich wirklich irgendwie rüber!

Sonst muß man sich irgendwann nicht wundern wenn man den Ruf eines Blockwarts bekommt!

Sollte das eben irgendwie anders gemeint sein- sorry!!

Ach ja: Ich nehme das hin sofern der Hund nicht Gefahr läuft sich wegen mir zu verletzen...- der kriegt sogar Leckerli wenn ich welche am Mann habe!!


----------



## warenandi (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Badegäste*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> ist dieser beratungsresistent geht ein Anruf an die Polizei und das wars.



Na na, ganz so einfach ist das nicht.
Dafür müsste derjenige noch seinen Hund dort im Wasser haben bzw. auch dort vor Ort sein.
Da das nicht immer so einfach ist, sollte jeden klar sein.
Solch einen Situation ist mir schon des öfteren passiert, jedoch nur einmal wo ich meinen Dienstausweis nicht dabei hatte. 
Nun ist nicht jeder Angler bei der Polizei. Also, klein bei geben, Angeln raus und abwarten und nicht den Helden markieren. Man weiß nie zu was die anderen in der Lage sind und um diesen Stress aus dem Weg zu gehen sollte man in den sauren Apfel beißen und warten bis derjenige wieder weg ist oder sich selbst ne neuen stelle suchen. Ist zwar beschissen aber dennoch der beste Weg


----------



## ernie1973 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Badegäste*

Eigentlich ist es wie bei allen Dingen im Leben - mit etwas gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme klappt es meistens ganz gut...!

Mein Hund ist beim Angeln immer mit dabei - und er geht auch schwimmen, bevor meine Ruten ins Wasser kommen - oft habe ich das Gefühl, dass er mir das Köfi-stippen vereinfacht, indem er schön den Untergrund aufwirbelt - mit all der Nahrung darin.

Badegäste sind ein Ärgernis - weswegen ich im Sommer fast nur nachts ansitze - da erledigt die bloße Anwesenheit meines Hundes zumeist schon die Stellenwahl der Chaoten......er ist im dunkeln recht wachsam der Kleine...

Freilaufende Hunde fängt meiner auch ab, bevor sie bis ans Wasser kommen und mir durch die Schnur rennen - problematischer sind verfressene freilaufende Hunde, die an meine Stullen oder Köder gehen - aber auch die hält mein Hund eigentlich zuverlässig fern.

Es ist aber schon erstaunlich, wieviele Halter nicht in der Lage sind, ihren Hund abzurufen und ihn trotzdem freilaufen lassen - naja - das kann bei großen Rüden schonmal zum Problem werden - meiner hört und bleibt auch bei mir, wenn ich es will - aber - kommt ein freilaufender großer Rüde, dann kann es auch mal scheppern - meistens weinen die Halter dann rum, aber in aller Regel ist dort Leinenpflicht, wo ich angeln gehe und ich beende jede Diskussion unter Hinweis darauf recht zügig...

Meiner ist brav an der Schleppleine und hält damit den Radius ein, den ich ihm gebe...

An der Aggertalsperre ist sogar das betreten des Uferstreifens für nicht-Angler schon verboten, was auch ausgeschildert ist - das juckt aber niemand - Baden wird offenbar geduldet - aber ich verstehe auch keinen Angler, der sich dort im Sommer bei mehr als 25 Grad hinsetzt, weil da Tausende schwimmen gehen und ein entspanntes Angeln garnicht möglich ist.

Am Rhein ist auch Party- und Badealarm bei schönem Wetter - gerade in den Ferien - also gehe ich nur nachts dort angeln zur Zeit.

Die Badegäste lassen schon verdammt viel Müll liegen - inkl. Glasscherben - manchmal reinige ich meinen Angelplatz komplett - habe auch schonmal ca 5 € an Pfandflaschen pro Tag mitgenommen und es ist dabei selten in den Sommermonaten, dass ich dort auch Anglermüll finde und entsorge.

Ich versuche immer einer der "Guten" zu sein - sammle fremden Müll mit ein - aber - ich habe den Eindruck, dass die Menschen mehr zurücklassen, wenn schon viel da liegt - so kommt irgendwann der Punkt, an dem die Gewässer teilweise wirklich wie wilde Mülhalden wirken.

Naja - duldet die Stadt das eigentlich verbotene Schwimmen, dann sollte sie auch den Müll dort auf ihre Kosten einsammeln lassen (oder das bestehende Verbot auch durchsetzen - aber man beschränkt sich auf´s Park-Knöllchen-schreiben - weils wohl mehr Geld bringt!) - das wäre konsequent - in der Praxis machen das zumindest an der Talsperre die Angler, u.a. auch durch mehrmals in Jahr durchgeführte "Umwelttage", bei denen wir mit Mülltüten bewaffnet um´s Gewässer laufen.... 

Trotzdem - mit etwas gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme kann das klappen - und frei nach dem Motto "der Klügere gibt nach" gehe ich an extrem schönen Badetagen nur nachts angeln, um mir den Streß mit Badechaoten zu ersparen....klappt gut & tagsüber beißen meine Zielfische ohnehin nur ausnahmsweise mal gut...


Petri!

Ernie


----------



## Mozartkugel (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Badegäste*

Ich stell mir das gerade bildlich vor... bin Polizeibeamter auf der Wache bei über 30°C im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes am Bürostuhl festgeklebt. Feierabend kurz bevorstehend ruft jetzt jemand an, weil ein Hund im See schwimmt. :m


----------



## warenandi (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Badegäste*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> Ich stell mir das gerade bildlich vor... bin Polizeibeamter auf der Wache bei über 30°C im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes am Bürostuhl festgeklebt. Feierabend kurz bevorstehend ruft jetzt jemand an, weil ein Hund im See schwimmt. :m



Ach, wenn du wüßtest weswegen wir kurz vor Feierabend manchmal losmüssen.... #q#q#q


----------



## Polarfuchs (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Badegäste*

ICH weiß.....


----------



## warenandi (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Badegäste*

Dagegen sind schwimmende Hunde schon was richtig kriminelles...:m


----------



## ernie1973 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Badegäste*

Naja - so´n schwimmender Hund wäre wohl höchstens ein "Fall" für´s Ordungsamt - und das eigentlich auch nur dann, wenn dort Leinenpflicht oder eine Art Betretungsverbot des Uferbereichs für Nicht-Angler herrscht wo der Angler gerade sitzt....

Anders sieht´s natürlich aus, wenn Sachbeschädigungen erfolgen (an den Angeln - oder auch quasi am Hund - der zwar keine Sache ist, aber nach dem BGB im Grunde als eine solche behandelt wird), oder wenn das Ganze auf Privatgelände stattfindet.

...von Körperverletzungen, Nötigungen & Beleidigungen etc. mal abgesehen - aber bleiben wir einfach mal "nur" beim Fall des schwimmenden Hundes....

Klar gebietet die Rücksichtnahme es (gesellschaftlich - nicht unbedingt rechtlich!), dass man seinen Hund nicht dort baden lässt, wo ein Angler sitzt - aber - wenn dort keine Leinenpflicht besteht, dann hat der Angler aber auch keinen wirklichen Rechtsanspruch darauf, dort "exklusiv" das Gewässer nur für sich zu beanspruchen.

Nur weil da einer sitzt und angelt, herrscht dort u.U. kein Badeverbot für Hunde und andere Menschen.

Eine Rechtsnorm nach dem Motto "wer zuerst kommt, der malt zuerst - und das auch alleine" ist mir in diesem Zusammenhang jedenfalls nicht bekannt....!?

Rücksicht nehmen würde ich persönlich immer, egal ob als Hundehalter, Angler oder Badegast - aber rein rechtlich ist es je nach Ort auch nicht immer angreifbar, wenn dort geschwommen wird. (egal ob Hund oder Mensch)

Also - Kinders - nehmt Rücksicht - GEGENSEITIG - denn wie man reinruft, so schallt es meistens aus dem Wald auch raus....

Das geht alles auch miteinander und nebeneinander!

#h

Petri!

Ernie


----------



## Lajos1 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Badegäste*

Hallo,

also, noch mal zur Klarstellung; wenn jemand direkt seinen Hund bei einem Angler ins Wasser lässt ist er entweder ein dummer Mensch oder ein unverschämter und rücksichtsloser Zeitgenosse. Bei den ersteren genügt meist ein Hinweis, dass das die Fische verscheucht, die sehen es meist ein und entschuldigen sich noch (da kommt auch kein Gedöns mit Paragraphen etc.) und die Sache ist erledigt. Bei der zweiten Garnitur bekommt man eventuell zur Antwort, dass das einen anderen einen Scheiss angeht wo er seinen Hund baden lässt und man gefälligst seine Klappe halten soll.
Da trifft dann halt das alte Sprichwort zu: "auf einen groben Klotz gehört ein grober Keil" und dann kann man halt den entsprechenden Paragraphen hernehmen, wenn es das Fischereigesetz hergibt. ich finde das hat nichts mit Blockwart zu tun (wobei ich das Herausholen der Nazikeule hier sowieso nicht verstehe).
Hallo Mozartkugel, wenn ein Hund im See schwimmt ist mir das egal, ich rede hier vom direkten Einlassen des Hundes am Angelplatz und Du wirst mir doch nicht erzählen, dass das Dir egal wäre. 
Aber wie gesagt; ich bin hauptsächlich Wanderangler und davon eh weniger betroffen aber trotzdem der Meinung, dass man sich nicht jede Unverschämtheit gefallen lassen muss gerade auch, wenn das Fischereigesetz Gegenmaßnahmen dazu hergibt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## ernie1973 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Badegäste*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also, noch mal zur Klarstellung; wenn jemand direkt seinen Hund bei einem Angler ins Wasser lässt ist er entweder ein dummer Mensch oder ein unverschämter und rücksichtsloser Zeitgenosse. Bei den ersteren genügt meist ein Hinweis, dass das die Fische verscheucht, die sehen es meist ein und entschuldigen sich noch (da kommt auch kein Gedöns mit Paragraphen etc.) und die Sache ist erledigt. Bei der zweiten Garnitur bekommt man eventuell zur Antwort, dass das einen anderen einen Scheiss angeht wo er seinen Hund baden lässt und man gefälligst seine Klappe halten soll.
> Da trifft dann halt das alte Sprichwort zu: "auf einen groben Klotz gehört ein grober Keil" und dann kann man halt den entsprechenden Paragraphen hernehmen, wenn es das Fischereigesetz hergibt. ich finde das hat nichts mit Blockwart zu tun (wobei ich das Herausholen der Nazikeule hier sowieso nicht verstehe).
> ...



Jetzt bin ich neugierig - zeig´ mir doch bitte mal einen § des Fischereigesetzes NRW, der einem Angler dabei hilft, seinen Angelplatz vor schwimmenden Hunden zu schützen...!

Man lernt ja nie aus....:m

Ich kenne nur Regelungen zum Schutze der (Neben-) Erwerbsfischerei und deren Fischereieinrichtungen wie Stellnetze / Reusen etc.- aber jetzt bin ich ja mal gespannt, wodurch das Fischereigesetz den "normalen" Angler vor Schimmhunden schützt!

Welche "Gegenmaßnahmen" für normale Angler gibt denn da irgendein Fischereigesetz so her?

Danke im voraus!

Petri!

Ernie

PS:
*
Deinem 1. Satz stimme ich VOLL* zu!...beim Rest bin ich eher skeptisch, was die konkreten RECHTE eines Anglers gegenüber schwimmenden Hunden und deren Menschen (und auch anderen Gewässernutzern gegenüber) angeht....


----------



## Trollwut (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Badegäste*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich neugierig - zeig´ mir doch bitte mal einen § des Fischereigesetzes NRW, der einem Angler dabei hilft, seinen Angelplatz vor schwimmenden Hunden zu schützen...!



Siehe weiter vorne, in Bayern gibt es das!

Aber eine andere Lösung wäre doch am See einen abgetrennten Badebereich einzurichten. So wird das bei uns praktiziert, es darf lediglich in dem mit einer Bojenkette abgetrennten Bereich gebadet werden. in 99% der Fälle wird sich dran gehalten. Und dadurch gibts tagsüber dort auch nen Kiosk, an dem man sich versorgen kann - auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Lajos1 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Badegäste*

Hallo ernie1973,

ich bin Franke und als solcher habe ich in meinem Beitrag Nr. 48 hier vom Artikel 77 des Bayerischen Fischereigesetzes geschrieben. Das Fischereigesetz von NRW kenne ich nicht und würde mich nur interessieren, wenn ich dort fischen würde. Wenn bei euch das Verscheuchen von Fischen erlaubt ist, sieht die Sache bei euch anders aus. Bei uns ist das eben verboten.
Es geht hier auch nicht um schwimmende Hunde als solches, sondern nur, wie bereits erwähnt um das Einlassen des Hundes direkt am Angelplatz und da sind wir uns wohl einig das dies nicht förderlich für den Fangerfolg ist, weil daduch eben die Fische verscheucht werden.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Trollwut (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Badegäste*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Einlassen des Hundes direkt am Angelplatz und da sind wir uns wohl einig das dies nicht förderlich für den Fangerfolg ist, weil daduch eben die Fische verscheucht werden.
> 
> Petri Heil
> 
> Lajos





Sollte man auf Waller angeln ist es aber mit Sicherheit dem Fangerfolg zuträglich! :m


----------



## feederbrassen (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Badegäste*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Sollte man auf Waller angeln ist es aber mit Sicherheit dem Fangerfolg zuträglich! :m



Dann kommt die Töle an die Bojenmontage.#6


----------



## ernie1973 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Badegäste*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Siehe weiter vorne, in Bayern gibt es das!
> 
> Aber eine andere Lösung wäre doch am See einen abgetrennten Badebereich einzurichten. So wird das bei uns praktiziert, es darf lediglich in dem mit einer Bojenkette abgetrennten Bereich gebadet werden. in 99% der Fälle wird sich dran gehalten. Und dadurch gibts tagsüber dort auch nen Kiosk, an dem man sich versorgen kann - auch nicht schlecht



Tja - manchmal ist Bayern wohl doch ganz gut zum Angeln - an meinem Vereinsgewässer - der Aggertalsperre bei Gummersbach in NRW - ist sogar schon das Betreten des Uferstreifens fur Nichtberechtigte verboten - das ist vom Aggerverband als Bewirtschafter auch gut ausgeschildert - und es interessiert........

------> ....richtig - es interessiert *keine Sau*!

Weder Aggerverband, noch Ordnungsamt & Polizei sorgen für eine Durchsetzung des Uferstreifen-Betretungsverbotes!

Der Angelverein duckmäusert da leider auch & als Einzelkämpfer bin ich da dann Don Quixote - oder nur ein angelnder Querulant, der versucht, täglich tausenden von Menschen ihre Naherholung zu vermiesen - tu ich mir nicht an!

Dort gibt es auch ein abgetrenntes Strandbad - aber nein - das kostet ja Geld....

Wird zwar genutzt - aber ein Vielfaches an Menschen schwimmt an Uferbereichen mit Betretungsverbot!

Die Talsperre ist im Hochsommer ein El Dorado für Badegäste & Co - Angeln ist da tagsüber faktisch unmöglich - naja - zumindest sinnlos!

Im Herbst sammel ich dann wieder auf eigene Faust beim Angeln und im Rahmen der Umwelttage des Angelvereins Säckeweise Müll ein, der größtenteils von Badegästen stammt - von den Scherben ringsrum mal ganz zu schweigen...

Ärgerlich - aber - Recht haben und Recht kriegen sind in der Praxis oft zwei Paar Schuhe!




Ernie


----------



## Georg79 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Badegäste*

Ich kenne ne Geschichte von einem Angelgewässer wo man Störe eingesetzt hat. Die sollen wohl sehr neugierig auf Badegäste reagieren und bis hin ans Badeufer schwimmen, sollen schon einige Badegäste dermaaßen verschreckt worden sein dass nun keiner mehr dort baden geht.

Ein Bekannter von mir Zeigt nervenden Badegästen Fotos von 2 Meter Wallern und sagt dennen, dass die ausgewachsene Schwäne attackieren und keine Sicherheit gewährleistet ist dass die auch mal nach einem Bein von nem Badegast oder seinem Wuffiwuff schnappen.

Mein Schwager hat mal ne Badegastfamilie an seinem Privatpachtweiher erzählt dass hier ne ausgewachsene Schnappschildkröte im Weiher ist die sie noch nicht fangen konnten und die ganze Gliedmaaßen problemlos abzwicken kann und höchst aggresiv ist.

Einmal hab ich nen Paddelbootfahrer zugerufen das Bootfahren an diesem See verboten ist, er hat gewendet und Sache war erledigt.
Eine Schwimmerin hab ich auch mal zugerufen dass hier geangelt wird und sie hat umgedreht.
Ich selber habe solche Probleme nun nicht mehr, ich gehe jetz immer in die Ecken wo die Badegäste gar nicht hinkommen.
Einmal kam ne Hundebesitzerin mit Wuffiwuff an meine Angelstelle was mich nicht gestört hat. Bis Wuffiwuff dann beim Auswurf meiner Feederrute dem Köder hinterhergefetzt ist und sich in der Schnur verfangen hat... Da war das Geschreie los von wegen nicht dass der sich den Hacken reinzieht usw. War dann relativ schnell geregelt und als ich ihr dann freundlich sagte dass die Rute 500 euro kostet und ich es jetz dann schon etwas nerfig finde zumahl ich als erster hier war zog sie auch von dannen.

Grüße


----------



## Lajos1 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Badegäste*

Hallo Jungs,

ich glaube ich bin im falschen Film. Lest doch meinen ersten Beitrag hier (NR. 48) nochmal durch, der sagt eigentlich alles aus, nämlich, dass man sich unter Umständen (wenn es das jeweilige Fischereigesetz hergibt - in Bayern tut es das) gegen rücksichtslose und unverschämte Zeitgenossen die beim Angeln massiv stören schon, ganz legal, wehren kann.
DAS SOLLTE EIN TIPP SEIN ! Daraufhin werde ich von etlichen Anglerkollegen mehr oder weniger deutlich oder auch ironisch angegriffen.
Nehmen wir mal ein Beispiel an, zugegeben etwas überspitzt, aber durchaus denkbar: ihr seid nach einer arbeitsreichen Woche gerade gemütlich an einer schönen Stelle beim Karpfenansitz, da kommt ein überdrehter Tierschützer und Anglerfeind daher und beginnt neben euch direkt an der Angelstelle Steine ins Wasser zu werfen. Ist klar, ihr packt eure Sachen und geht an eine andere Stelle, dort und auch an der dritten Stelle wiederholt sich das Ganze. Daraufhin geht ihr, den Störer noch freundlich grüßend ohne Ingrimm nach Hause.
Ich glaube euch kein Wort.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Georg79 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Badegäste*

Der 77er aus Bayern is schon ein Segen, Aber so nem Menschen würde das auch nicht interessieren. Und in dem Moment wo du die Polizei rufst macht der sich schon auf die Socken.
Und was machste dann ?
Vorläufige Festnahme nach Jedermannsrecht ist hier nicht gegeben weils ne Ordnungswiedrigkeit ist und keine Straftat.
Ihn vefolgen deine Ausrüstung dabei allein am Wasser lassen nur dass man sein Kennzeichen hat und in der Zwischenzeit hat sein Kollege von der anderen Seite den du gar nicht gesehen hast deine Ausrüstung zerstört in See geworfen oder gar geklaut.

Es sei denn man argumentiert damit das er mit seinem Steine werfen versucht Fische zu erschlagen. Dann könnte man nach Notwehrrecht handeln um die Fische zu schützen.
Wird aber ernsthaft auch niemand ernst nehmen....

Du Kannst da machen was du willst in solchen hartnäckigen Fällen ist der Angler immer der Dumme und sollte als klügerer nachgeben.

Ich kenne aber auch andere die würden ohne zu zögern die Machete auspacken und denen ganz klar und deutlich zu verstehen geben wer hier der Herr am Wasser ist.
Wobei da nen ordentlicher Fischtöter oder das Wallerholz auch schon reicht.

Grüße


----------



## Lajos1 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Badegäste*

Hallo Georg79,

schon klar, aber er haut ab, wenn ich die Polizei rufe und man könnte (mal angenommen der Fall wäre real) dem Störer das nächste Mal schon reinlegen, da gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## feederbrassen (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Badegäste*

Ist schon schwierig.
Manche verschwinden wenn man sie ordentlich darauf hinweist ,
andere werden frech,drohen einem sogar.
Ich habe genug extreme auf beiden Seiten ,Angler sowie Badegästen kennengelernt.
Gegen einen einzelnen hat man noch ne Chance aber als Einzelner gegen 200 ? 

Ist ja auch nicht so das danach direkt wieder Ruhe eintritt .
Es gibt Spezies die da sehr nachtragend sein können.


----------



## ernie1973 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Badegäste*

In NRW kannst Du massiv-Angler-Störern leider einfach nur aus dem Weg gehen - oder musst es "selbst regeln" - beides ist nicht ideal - aber meistens klappt es glimpflich - oft auch durch eine wirklich nette und vernünftige Ansprache.

Dieser Art. 77 ist echt nicht schlecht, weil man damit zumindest eine Norm hat, die einen beim Angeln vor sowas schützt - zumindest auf dem Papier & in Bayern.

Petri!

Ernie


----------



## warenandi (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Badegäste*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> zumindest auf dem Papier



Und genau das ist das Problem. Es ist halt wirklich schwierig diejenigen zu erwischen. Dazu muss schon ständig Polizeipräsenz dort vor Ort sein. 
Und die Sache mit dem "selbst regeln"..... Nun, das lassen wir mal alle lieber. Gibt bloß Ärger unter Umständen und evtl. noch viel mehr Stress. 
Der Klügere gibt nach.
Zumal die Angler eh nicht in so einem guten Licht stehen in der Bevölkerung...


----------



## Lajos1 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Badegäste*

Hallo ernie1973

ja, der Artikel 77 kann schon hilfreich sein; indes angewandt wird er nur in Extremfällen und bei Unbelehrbaren - aber man hat ihn und das ist gut.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Lazarus (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Badegäste*



Georg79 schrieb:


> Und in dem Moment wo du die Polizei rufst macht der sich schon auf die Socken.
> Und was machste dann ?


Na, das wäre doch der Idealfall! Ein Telefonat, und ich kann ungestört weiterangeln.


----------



## Gondoschir (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Badegäste*

Manchmal muss man Prioritäten setzen... :q

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xf2WNb57yGk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B2IkaleXvDk

Ich musste mir den Film 3 Mal ansehen.
Der Angler ist Hardcore...


----------



## Polarfuchs (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Badegäste*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Nehmen wir mal ein Beispiel an, zugegeben etwas überspitzt, aber durchaus denkbar: ihr seid nach einer arbeitsreichen Woche gerade gemütlich an einer schönen Stelle beim Karpfenansitz, da kommt ein überdrehter Tierschützer und Anglerfeind daher und beginnt neben euch direkt an der Angelstelle Steine ins Wasser zu werfen. Ist klar, ihr packt eure Sachen und geht an eine andere Stelle, dort und auch an der dritten Stelle wiederholt sich das Ganze. Daraufhin geht ihr, den Störer noch freundlich grüßend ohne Ingrimm nach Hause.
> Ich glaube euch kein Wort.
> 
> Petri Heil
> ...



Nö, ich würde zuerst mal gar nicht dahinfahren wo so Menschen ihr Unwesen treiben...
Und wenn: Gehst Du an's Wasser um Dich zu ärgern?? Nach Entspannung und Chillen hört sich das zumindest nicht an #h

Ich würde den Deppen einfach schmeißen lassen bis es ihm zu blöde und langweilig wird und er sich jemand anders sucht den er ärgern kann...
...jemanden der ihm sofort mit Paragraphen kommt!! Da macht das nämlich im Zweifel mehr Spaß!!!

Merkste was?? #h


----------



## nikobellic1887 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Badegäste*



Gondoschir schrieb:


> Manchmal muss man Prioritäten setzen... :q
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xf2WNb57yGk
> 
> ...




Der ist ja mal leicht egoistisch :q

Der blutverströmte Schwimmer, mit Haken in der Wange, wird ins KH transportiert, der Angler: "Wo fährt der jetzt hin?!" Polizei: "Ins KH?" Angler:" Ich will meinen Haken wieder!!!"#q


----------



## jigga1986 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Badegäste*

einfach mehr wurfgewicht nehmen, dann kann man besser zielen:q


----------



## Lajos1 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Badegäste*

Hallo Polarfuchs,

grundsätzlich gehe ich auch nur dort zum Angeln, wo wenig oder keine Leute hinkommen. Da ich überwiegend Fliegenfischer, gelegentlich Spinnfischer und selten Ansitzfischer bin, gehe ich bei eventuellen Störungen eben weiter.
Mein Beitrag Nr. 48 sollte wie gesagt ein Tipp sein, ob es in den Fischereigesetzen anderer Bundesländer einen vergleichbaren Passus gibt kann jeder selber recherchieren.
Ich fische seit über fünf Jahrzehnten, Störungen durch unangenehme Zeitgenossen gab es früher kaum. Dieses Phänomen nehme ich erst seit ca. zwanzig Jahren vermehrt wahr. Ich habe mich in diesen zwanzig Jahren ein einziges Mal auf den entsprechenden Artikel im Fischereigesetz berufen. Ich komme nicht sofort mit Paragraphen. Nur, ich bin aber auch der Meinung, dass man sich nicht jede Unverschämtheit gefallen lassen muss.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Polarfuchs (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Badegäste*

Ich weiß schon was Du meinst....
Von daher lass mich Dir abschließend nur wünschen, daß Du mit dieser Einstellung nicht irgendwann mal an den falschen Vollpfosten gerätst...- das war jetzt keine Ironie und ehrlich gemeint!!!!! (Bevor hier irgendwelche Missverständnisse entstehen...)


----------



## Jose (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Badegäste*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> ...Ich fische seit über fünf Jahrzehnten, Störungen durch unangenehme Zeitgenossen gab es früher kaum. Dieses Phänomen nehme ich erst seit ca. zwanzig Jahren vermehrt wahr...



kann ich nur bestätigen


----------



## Georg79 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Badegäste*

Ich kann noch was aus Kroatien erzählen:

Ich mit 2 schweren Brandungsruten am ausgeschilderten Angelstrand, rechts neben mir 100erte einheimische Angler am Turnierfischen.
Dann taucht ein Schwimmer in der nähe meiner Köder auf und beschimpfte mich aufs übelste... ob ich überhaupt eine Lizens habe und er jetz die Polizei ruft wenn ich mich nicht verpisse...
Ich habe kaum Ausgesprochen dass ich sehr wohl eine Linzens habe und hier ein ausgeschilderter Abgelstrand ist da kamen von hinten ein paar Kroaten die den Schwimmer auf kroatisch zugerufen haben und ihn dann auch noch mit Steinen vom Strand beworfen haben.
Die Kroaten (so stellte sich später raus) waren die Veranstallter vom ansässigen Fischereiverein löl
Ich hab aber trotzdem meine Sachen gepackt und mich verzogen.

Es gibt aber auch freundliche Badegäste:

Auch in Kroatien:
Ich am Felsstrand mit Pose auf Wolfsbarsch hatte wegen der Ebbe einen Hänger nach dem anderen. Ein ca. 15meter entferntes einheimisches Ehepaar hat es dann sehr gefallen mit Schnorchel und Co meine Hänger zu lösen.
Danach hab ich die dann auf einen Espresso am gegenüberliegendem Caffee eingeladen.
Das ganze war auf Pag Strandabschnitt zwischen Camping Strasko und Hafenstadt Novalja


----------



## Isarfischerin (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Badegäste*

Ich habs da als Frau scheints doch etwas leichter. Selbst sich mopsende Jungendlichengruppen ziehen meistens bis um die nächste Flüßchenbiegung, wenn ich sie nett darum bitte und Ihnen erzähle, daß es so ewig lange dauerte, bis die Fische wiederkämen.

Das Bild mit mir und dem 1,70er Waller (das btw weder an diesem Flüßchen aufgenommen wurde, noch war ich der Angler - ich hab mich da schlicht und einfach reinfotogebombt) - verbunden mit dem Hinweis, daß ich den vor ein paar Tagen exakt hier rausgeholt hätte und daß ich an dem Tag einen mindest so großen verloren hätte, der also  noch immer sein gefräßiges Unwesen hier treibe, hat auch schon mal dazu geführt, daß die Leute gar nicht erst ins Wasser sind.

Naja und dann war da noch der Nacktschwimmer, der dann mitten im Wasser stehen geblieben ist (während sein Mauseschwänzchen in der Strömung wobbelte - was für ein Köder! Aber wo sind die Raubfische, wenn man sie braucht?) und so verhindern wollte, daß wir unsere Köder (die wir ja eben für ihn eingeholt hatten, damit er unverletzt vorbeischwimmen könne!) wieder einwerfen. Mein Mann und ich haben dann was zu essen rausgeholt und angefangen ausreichend laut darüber zu philosophieren, wem von uns - ihm oder uns - wohl zuerst kalt werden würde...

Ach ja: Wir waren es nicht |bla:

Grüße von der Isarschwimmerin


----------



## Welpi (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Badegäste*

Nachdem der Sommer jetzt doch langsam in Fahrt kommt, kommt auch diese "Liebe" wieder in Schwung.....|uhoh:

https://www.merkur.de/lokales/muenc...-see-badegaeste-giften-angler-an-8366499.html


----------



## CaptainPike (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Badegäste*

Letztens hat mich ne Frau mit Hund gefragt, ob der Hund da kurz reinrennen darf, ein Paar Stöckchen holen. Ich war so perplex dass jemand Rücksicht auf mich nimmt, dass ich sogar freiwillig den Platz geräumt habe (hatte mir eh gerade die Schnur abgerissen)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Badegäste*

Als Angler muss man aber auch Akzeptieren können das es andere Personengruppen gibt die den Lebensraum Wasser nutzen.In den meisten Fällen klappt das auch, manchmal gehts auch rund.

Ist im Straßenverkehr aber auch nicht anders. Wenn ich allerdings wie manch ein Kollege mich halb an die Badestrände setze oder an bekannten Hundebadestellen muss ich nicht verwundert sein das Irgendwer seine Freizeit dort auch nutzt.

Wenn der Weg vom Parkplatz bis zur Angelstelle 50 Meter beträgt muss sich nun wirklich keiner mehr beschweren.........


----------



## Michael.S (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Badegäste*

Schon ein paar Jahre her aber unvergessen , ich sitze bei Sonnenaufgang am See , Opa kommt und geht genau dort wo ich sitze ins Wasser , ich dachte ich spinne , der See ist riesig der hätte überall ins Wasser gekonnt und außer mir und Opa gabe es keine weiteren Leute am See , ich habe natürlich protestiert und seine Antwort war ich gehe immer an dieser Stelle ins Wasser


----------



## Taxidermist (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Badegäste*

An meinem Gewässer gibt es ein Freizeitbad wo sich die Badegäste konzentrieren, aber nicht alle wollen dort auf dem Haufen liegen, also verteilen sich auch Leute rund ums Gewässer.
Ich habe damit bisher kein Problem gehabt, ja teilweise teile ich sogar meine Bootsliegestelle mit Badegästen, die sich dort vorwiegend auf dem kleinen Steg sonnen.
Schwimmen geht dort kaum jemand weil es ziemlich krautig ist und man erst mal durch den (stinkenden) Schlamm waten muss.
Blöd finde ich es nur, wenn man seinen Müll dort liegen lässt, aber das machen auch Kollegen von denen so manche Maisdose u.s.w. sogar in meinem Boot landet!
Insgesamt habe ich das Gefühl, dass es zumindest bei den Badegästen sogar besser geworden ist.
Weil die Leute welche diese abgelegene Stelle aufsuchen, wohl auch ein Eigeninteresse an einen unversauten Plätzchen entwickeln?
Ich finde das die Menschen das gleiche Recht darauf haben, sich im Sommer an und im Gewässer aufzuhalten, wie ich!
Manche Kollegen die sich über Badegäste an ihren Angelstellen aufregen und meinen sie würden deshalb nichts fangen, haben keine Ahnung.
Ich habe das Gegenteil festgestellt, je mehr eine solche Badestellen aufgewühlt wird, desto mehr Fische zieht dies an, die dann auf Nahrungssuche gehen.
Spätestens am Abend sind diese Stellen echte Hotspots!

Jürgen


----------



## Welpi (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Badegäste*

Ich habe prinzipiell kein Problem mit den Badenden...ich versuch denen räumlich wie auch zeitlich grösstmöglich aus dem Weg zu gehen.... was mir bei den (unvermeidlichen) Begegnungen aber auffällt ist eine zunehmende und immer offener (in Wort und Tat) zur Schau gestellte Ablehnung von Anglern mit der Begründung der Tierqälerei....da wird der Hund dann bevorzugt bei den Posen ins Wasser gejagt oder der Schwimmer krault dort besonders ausgiebig... das nervt ziemlich


----------



## Taxidermist (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Badegäste*

@Welpi, man hört sowas ja immer wieder, besonders im AB, aber mir ist sowas noch nicht passiert?
Mal abgesehen von halbwegs besoffenen Kanufahrern, auf kleinen Flüssen, aber auch die waren trotz ihrer Rücksichtslosigkeit hauptsächlich damit befasst zu Überleben!
Und was Hundehalter angeht, spätestens wenn ich ihnen einen fetten Drilling zeige, den sich ihr Köter reinziehen könnte, kommen sie von selbst drauf, dass es vielleicht keine gute Idee ist ihren Hund direkt an meinen Ruten schwimmen zu lassen.

Jürgen


----------



## Welpi (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Badegäste*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Und was Hundehalter angeht, spätestens wenn ich ihnen einen fetten Drilling zeige, den sich ihr Köter reinziehen könnte, kommen sie von selbst drauf, dass es vielleicht keine gute Idee ist ihren Hund direkt an meinen Ruten schwimmen zu lassen.Jürgen



Dann bist Du in deren Augen nicht nur ein Fischmörder sondern auch noch ein Hundehasser :q


----------



## Forelle74 (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Badegäste*

Hi
Wir haben an zwei Vereinsgewässern auch Badegäste.
Eine Gruppe Schwimmer hat letzte woche sogar umgedreht als sie meine Ruten sahen.
Die Gäste die am Ufer Chillen gehen sogar auf Abstand obwohl ich auf ihrem Lieblingsplatz saß. 
Ich muss sagen das ich trotzdem   gut gefangen habe.
2 Karpfen und ne Forelle. 
Sind nicht immer Badegäste schuld daran das man nix fängt.
MeineMeinung ist wenn beide Seiten wollen kann mann gut miteinander auskommen und jeder seine Freizeit auf eigene Art und Weise verbringen. 
Querolanten gibts halt überall,
aber selbst solche verschwinden schnell wenn man sich mit ihnen nicht beschäftigt. 



Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## oberfranke (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Badegäste*

Ich war am Dienstagabend angeln- um 01:00h hab ich die Gunst der Stunde genutzt und auf weißen Wal gemacht,  herrlich. Ich habe weder davor noch danach was gefangen.  

 Die meisten Schwimmer stören überhaupt nicht. 

 Blöd ist nur wenn man mit der Fliegenrute am Wasser entlangläuft und die Nackerden sich mit nen Sprung ins Wasser retten.
 Dann hat man überhaupt keinen Fang mehr, weder nen Fischfang noch nen Blickfang.


----------



## CaptainPike (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Badegäste*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Als Angler muss man aber auch Akzeptieren können das es andere Personengruppen gibt die den Lebensraum Wasser nutzen.In den meisten Fällen klappt das auch, manchmal gehts auch rund...


 Ja logisch. Wenn da wo ich angeln will schon jemand badet geh ich jedenfalls nicht da hin und feuer neben dem meine Jigs ins Wasser :q Andersrum erlebe ich es aber leider öfter das direkt neben mir Leute ins Wasser rennen, den Hund reinjagen und was weiss ich. Keine Ahnung was die sich dabei denken. Ich bin auch nicht der Typ dann großartig rumzumotzen oder gar auszurasten und geh dann halt woanders hin und belasse es bei verächtigen Blicken  (Als meisst Spinnfischer auch weniger das Problem, als Ansitzer würde es mich vielleicht mehr belasten)


----------



## JottU (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Badegäste*

An meinem Lieblingsgewässer gibt keine Probleme mit den Badegästen mehr. Ich glaube durch die häufigen Kontrollen, Streifenwagen auch mind. 2xWoche, hat sich die Spreu vom Weizen getrennt. Die welche da sind wissen das sie die geduldeten sind, und benehmen sich auch dementsprechend.


----------



## Norrad (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Badegäste*

Badegäste sind bei uns eher selten. Aber Fußgänger mit Hunden haben wir hier je nach Gewässer auch. An solchen Gewässern nehme ich gern unseren Hund mit und dann hat sich das Thema andere Hunde die an meiner Ansitzstelle baden erledigt. :m
Auch Gaffer und Frager machen dann einen großen Bogen um uns.

Das schöne ist, daß unser Wautzi Wasserscheu ist und die Gefahr das er selbst bei Sichtung von Wasservögeln ins Wasser will bei 0 liegt. Da ist er auch viel zu faul für :q

Aber den Tip mit dem 2.50m Waller auf einem Foto hab ich mal abgespeichert.


----------



## Afrob (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Badegäste*

Der Angler hasst den Badegast


----------



## Reg A. (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Badegäste*



Afrob schrieb:


> Der Angler hasst den Badegast



Und Reiter


----------



## Schugga (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Badegäste*

Da Kuriose ist ja:
 bei dem Schild darf man *reitender* Weise nicht mit einem Pferd da durch.
Steigt der Reiter aber ab und *führt* das Pferd da lang, ist es sehr wohl erlaubt...


----------



## wusel345 (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Badegäste*

Wenn der Reiter das Pferd trägt, zählt das auch als Reiten?


----------



## Mollebulle (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Badegäste*

.......also wie in der Fußgängerzone in der Innenstadt:vom Fahrrad absteigen und schieben .....


----------



## capri2 (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Badegäste*

und Fahrradfahren ist veganes Reiten#h


----------



## Schugga (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Badegäste*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Wenn der Reiter das Pferd trägt, zählt das auch als Reiten?



Wenn der Reiter das Pferd trägt, zählt das erst einmal als Sensation!

 |supergri


----------



## Afrob (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Badegäste*

Na Eure sorgen möcht´ ich haben.

Achja, an dem See kann man im Sommer trotzdem kaum Angeln, da zu viele Badegäste trotz Verbot.
Eigentlich schade, da ist´s schön.


----------



## Shura (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Badegäste*

Ich meide Gewässer wo gebadet wird im Sommer oder allgemein starke Freizeitaktivität herrscht. Nervt mich nur massiv an. Darunter fallen neben Badegästen/Hunden auch grölende Speedboot- und Miniyachtenkapitäne, die ihre 200 PS-Schwanzverlängerung nahe am Ufer vorbeijagen und einen Tsunami auslösen, obwohl sie genau sehen, dass da Jemand sitzt.

Näh, krieg ich nur schlechte Laune und das ist das letzte was ich will beim angeln.


----------



## Danielsu83 (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Badegäste*

Hallo,

 ich sehe mal wieder das unser Verein ein echtes Anglerparadies ist. Alle Gewässer werden nur durch uns genutzt und sind komplett eingezäunt . Also keine Partyjünger, Hunde, Schwimmer, Kleinkriminelle, Yacht oder Kanufahrer, keine Surfer und keine Peta-Jünger. 

 Einfach traumhaft schönes und ungestörtes Angeln. Sowie man möchte. 

 Mfg

 Daniel


----------



## Mozartkugel (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Badegäste*

So traumhaft schön finde ich ein eingezäuntes Gewässer aber nicht, fehlt nur noch der Stacheldraht. Dann lieber doch ein paar Badegäste im Jahr. |supergri


----------



## Danielsu83 (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Badegäste*

Naja, darf die Zäune alle vom Wasser nicht sichtbar sind fühlt man sich an den Seen nicht wie im Gefängnis ...

 Mfg

 Daniel


----------



## Welpi (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Badegäste*

Sowas schaffts wohl auch eher nur im Sommerloch in die Zeitung..:

https://www.merkur.de/lokales/weilh...ch-so-rettete-sie-ein-sanitaeter-8419111.html

Bin trotzdem auf die qualifizierten Kommentare gespannt...|kopfkrat


----------



## Schugga (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Badegäste*

Kurios.


----------



## Angler9999 (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Badegäste*

Cool ist doch der letzte Satz....

Und wie sich das (Bade)Wetter verhält können Sie hier nachlesen....... (so ählich)


----------

